# Remember Chica?



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

......from last October?










She'd been living under our car for months and we'd been feeding her. 

We hoped somebody would take her in, cos with five dogs already we just didn't have the room.

But as usual.....nobody did.....Winter was approaching......so she became rescue dog number three in Spain!

And here she is today.....lovely little thing who inside thinks she's a big dog, and tries to organise the other five.....including the Rotties!










Moral of the story?

If you can find a place in your home (and your heart) for one of the many Spanish dogs who need good homes, then you'll be rewarded a thousand times over.

They are the most loving and devoted dogs you'll ever find.....and they gravitate towards us.

Don't let them down!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I WANT HER!!!!


Jo XX


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> I WANT HER!!!!
> Jo XX


Sorry Jo.....she's one of us now!

However I can arrange for a lovely brother and sister for you. About six months old, who we care for cos their owner couldn't give a toss. They'd be dead by now if we hadn't intervened.

They can be spirited away from the individual who professes ownership at a moment's notice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> Sorry Jo.....she's one of us now!
> 
> However I can arrange for a lovely brother and sister for you. About six months old, who we care for cos their owner couldn't give a toss. They'd be dead by now if we hadn't intervened.
> 
> They can be spirited away from the individual who professes ownership at a moment's notice.


leave this with me!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows:

jo xxx


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

jojo said:


> leave this with me!!!!!! :eyebrows::eyebrows:
> 
> jo xxx


They're a bit bigger than Chica......very small black lab type.

They are absolutely wonderful dogs....they wait for the car to arrive at the cave they live in and it's all big fusses.

Every time they try to get in the car to come with us, but we have to leave them.

They're well cared for by us.....but there will be problems for us when the girl comes into season. The irresponsible attitude of some Spanish when it comes to unscrupulous breeding beggars belief.


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi xtreme you have rottie;s I have one got from RSPCA she is great a right big softy she was in there for almost 2 years


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> Hi xtreme you have rottie;s I have one got from RSPCA she is great a right big softy she was in there for almost 2 years


Got two Paul.....nine and eleven. Unneutered males can be a problem unless they're controlled properly, but the *****es are lovely.
They're totally in tune with, and obsessional about their owners!


----------



## paul.I.O.W (Jul 13, 2009)

yes she was a bit of a ****** at first until she got to know us and felt safe and was not going back she go;s everwere with me know would noy part weth for the world


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

paul.I.O.W said:


> yes she was a bit of a ****** at first until she got to know us and felt safe and was not going back she go;s everwere with me know would noy part weth for the world


Rotties's do home in on one person Paul.....that's their nature. And with *****es it tends to be men!


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Rotties's do home in on one person Paul.....that's their nature. And with *****es it tends to be men!


 I wondered why you were calling something *****es then realised you mean b itches but the program for filtering out certain words dosnt like that word :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Veronica said:


> I wondered why you were calling something *****es then realised you mean b itches but the program for filtering out certain words dosnt like that word :lol::lol::lol:


I know Veronica....I only saw it later on. I'll just call them girlie dogs from now on!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

XTreme said:


> Sorry Jo.....she's one of us now!
> 
> However I can arrange for a lovely brother and sister for you. About six months old, who we care for cos their owner couldn't give a toss. They'd be dead by now if we hadn't intervened.


I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:target:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> I want one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:target:


They'd have to go as a pair cos they're very close Chica!

Here they are.....


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

Aaaaaah they're lovely!!!!. Wish I could take them but we live in a small appartment and hubby will have none of it:sad::hurt:.

Hope you get a nice home for them X.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

No probs Chica.....but if anybody else can take them then let me know!

Doesn't matter where you are in Spain.....I'll get them to you!


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

I'll certainly keep my ears and eyes open. Good luck!!


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

What a lovely looking dog and its nice to see someone taking care of so many of these poor strays.

I must say its heartbreaking reading about all the homeless dogs around. It also saddens me going past pet shops with poor little pups in their windows especially in this heat.

We already have 1 dog (and 1 cat) but I wouldn't be surprised one day if another one landed in our laps


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Ruff said:


> What a lovely looking dog and its nice to see someone taking care of so many of these poor strays.


No....I'm The Bad Guy Ruff! Bad to the Bone! All the Internet blowhards and keyboard warriors will tell you that! 

By the way....my alter ego's saying you _could_ be the lucky owner of these two lovely pups by this time tomorrow!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

XTreme said:


> No....I'm The Bad Guy Ruff! Bad to the Bone! All the Internet blowhards and keyboard warriors will tell you that!
> 
> By the way....my alter ego's saying you _could_ be the lucky owner of these two lovely pups by this time tomorrow!


No no no XT, you just like to pretend to be a bad guy! The "james dean" type character!! You're as soft as... well as a soft pile really lol and lovely with it!!!


Jo xxx


----------



## Ruff (Jul 22, 2009)

XTreme said:


> No....I'm The Bad Guy Ruff! Bad to the Bone! All the Internet blowhards and keyboard warriors will tell you that!
> 
> By the way....my alter ego's saying you _could_ be the lucky owner of these two lovely pups by this time tomorrow!



I wish I could help you with those pups, though I think I would need a divorce first :confused2:

(Pfff bad guy - hard on the outside and gooey in the middle).


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Ruff said:


> I wish I could help you with those pups, though I think I would need a divorce first :confused2:
> 
> (Pfff bad guy - hard on the outside and gooey in the middle).


No probs Ruff.....ask around your friends though.

Don't let distance bother you.....we'll get them to wherever it's necessary.


----------



## Chica (Mar 23, 2009)

:bump: Any luck with los perritos yet XT :target:


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Chica said:


> :bump: Any luck with los perritos yet XT :target:


Not yet Chica....still working on it!


----------

